# FS: XL Green Mascara Barbs $15 each



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

I have 6 XL Green Mascara Barbs for sale. They sell 2 inch ones at a LFS for $30. Mine are 4 to 5 inches and almost half the price. Price is firm. Changing tanks around and need more space. These guys need are large tank as they are very fast and big. They ate all my live plants in my tank so if you have plants these fish are not for you.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Your inbox is full


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Mello......


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Beautiful fish, love that rainbow, GLWS!


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Keri!!! Need to make room for other fish. These guys are getting to big for the tank they're in.


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

I will throw in about 8 to 10 Black Skirt Tetras for free!!!!


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Wowsa, seller is practically giving these away at that price, somebody grab them!


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful barbs


----------



## SparkyOscar (Oct 4, 2010)

how much you want for black skirt tetra?
sorry I was informed not to add any kind of barbs in with the fish I have other wise I'd probably grab them off ya!


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

SparkyOscar said:


> how much you want for black skirt tetra?
> sorry I was informed not to add any kind of barbs in with the fish I have other wise I'd probably grab them off ya!


I'll let you know. Just trying to see if someone will take the Barbs first.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Are these still available?


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes they are!!!


----------

